# Just tried our first attempt at donor, fingers crossed



## mikee (Sep 9, 2006)

hi me and my fiancee have just tried our first donor attempt, she is already feeling sore boobs and wot not, we went to the clinic on monday, could she have caught on so soon? please help.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Mikee,
At this stage, a fertilised egg would still be travelling down the fallopian tubes, and wouldn't have had a chance to implant, so whatever your fiancee is experiencing are definitely not pregnancy symptoms - yet! 
However, it's totally normal to experience all kinds of weird, wonderful and confusing symptoms during the 2 week wait before testing; it's all part of the rollercoaster ride!

Good luck, and hope that you get a BFP.


----------



## Colly (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi, 
It's too early for pregnancy symptoms yet but I hope you get a BFP.

                love Collyx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

As has already been said, too early for these to be pregnancy symptoms really. But doesn't mean there isn't a good result in the making   We'll all think good thoughts for you 

Keri -x-

-x-


----------

